# Reliable heater



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Currently I have a glass heater with no internal temperature control (can't remember the brand), I'm using my Apex to control its on/off cycle. It's working fine but I was wondering if I should get a heater that is not glass to prevent it from exploding, as well one that has safety shutoff in case of anything I can't think of that could happen?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Eheim Jager. Is there even another brand of heaters?


----------



## gDub (Apr 24, 2013)

Try Colbalt Heaters... a little more pricey but my tank only swings +/- 0.5 Fahrenheit now. Unlike other heaters, you set it for 78, it'll keep the water at 78, unlike my old Hydor Theo which needed to be set at 71 to get a water temp of 78.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*Fluval E series heaters.*

My favourite heater is the Fluval E series heater. I like that it displays the temperature right on the heater and changes colour to let you know if the water is colder or hotter than the set temperature. Its a bit more expensive than the average heater but its dual function (heater and thermometer) so its worth it.

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Heating/Heaters/A773
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=790
--
Paul


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where can you buy them in Canada? Goreef, reefsupplies.ca and J&L Aquatics don't sell them.



gDub said:


> Try Colbalt Heaters... a little more pricey but my tank only swings +/- 0.5 Fahrenheit now. Unlike other heaters, you set it for 78, it'll keep the water at 78, unlike my old Hydor Theo which needed to be set at 71 to get a water temp of 78.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

htjunkie said:


> Currently I have a glass heater with no internal temperature control (can't remember the brand), I'm using my Apex to control its on/off cycle. It's working fine but I was wondering if I should get a heater that is not glass to prevent it from exploding, as well one that has safety shutoff in case of anything I can't think of that could happen?


If you have an apex, get a titanium heater:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/h...-300+Titanium+Aquarium+Heater+(300+Watt).html
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ht-ca100/ViaAqua+Titanium+Aquarium+Heater+(100+Watt).html
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/biotherm-titanium-heater-500w-p-5634.html
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c378140834/p17671965.html
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c377975745/p17173070.html

Some of them even come with a temp monitor, so what you can do is set your Apex hysteresis (range) to be a few degrees greater so that you have additional levels of safety for shutoff. On my 100g reef, I have the heater on all the time, and it regulates it's own temperature (up to 77), but the Profilux will turn it off if the temperature gets too high (84).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you're running a controller there should be no reason for fancy colors or led's telling you the temp. Although I like the idea of a temp controller on the heater...just in case!

Do heaters still blow up? I thought that was due to them not being in water.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive tossed 3 titanium heaters in the garbage this year alone.

Buyer beware.

Eheim and Fluval E have worked the best for me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> If you're running a controller there should be no reason for fancy colors or led's telling you the temp. Although I like the idea of a temp controller on the heater...just in case!
> 
> Do heaters still blow up? I thought that was due to them not being in water.


I like the fact that I can see if it's on or not in a single glance. Also, the additional level of security is a bit reassuring 



Chromey said:


> Ive tossed 3 titanium heaters in the garbage this year alone.
> 
> Buyer beware.
> 
> Eheim and Fluval E have worked the best for me.


Which ones? I have a finnex right now and it's been rock solid.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Both were Finnex.

Both were controlled On a DA PC4 with a dedicated circuit.

1 lasted 3 months the other 5

Both were bought from JL


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I used a lot of brands but the Fluval E and the Eheim are the most reliable.

The Fluval E has a plastic casing over the glass. Its actually decent aesthetically looking so that you can actually put it into your display tank. It also has a auto-off function if its out of the water.

The Eheims are very reliable. I actually had one accidentally out of water for the better part of 20 minutes and nothing exploded. 

As you get more equipment you may want to save your Apex outlets for other functions and just set an alarm for water temp.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions, I looked at the Fluval E, looks nice with the built-in temp readout. Is it accurate with the temp sensor?

I was going to get another heater for my bucket for water change, in this case, the Fluval E would be nice as I can confirm the bucket water is about the same as the main tank before doing water change. Can a heater be too powerful? In this case, the bucket is 8g and I was going to get a 250W heater for water change and backup of the main one if it fails.

Trying to avoid glass on the outer shell just so I can't break it easily when in the bucket.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

For an 8 gallon bucket, you would need a 25W or 50W heater at the most, according to Eheim recommendations. Their
heaters are pretty robust.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Bit of an overkill to heat a 8g bucket. Probably can get a used 150W submersible for that.
The fluval E has a flow measure that flashes an error if the water flow is too low - you may run into a problem there. You can download the instructions for the Fluval from the Hagen site.

If you are concerned about breakage - just get a titanium heater.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

If you have a small aquarium the NeoTherm Heaters from Cobalt Aquatics are considered one of the best. If it is a larger aquarium then 40 gallons Eheim Jager are reliable and work great and allow for recalibration if it loses the calibration.


----------



## gDub (Apr 24, 2013)

rburns24 said:


> Where can you buy them in Canada? Goreef, reefsupplies.ca and J&L Aquatics don't sell them.


I purchased mine from InTank.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

aquatic_expressions said:


> If you have a small aquarium the NeoTherm Heaters from Cobalt Aquatics are considered one of the best. If it is a larger aquarium then 40 gallons Eheim Jager are reliable and work great and allow for recalibration if it loses the calibration.


I've had pretty bad experience with Eheim jager... And there have been many reports including myself about it cooking your fishes when it fails or exploding. Of course this holds true about any popular brand in the market. The choice is yours, just want to let you know that it is not as reliable as many people believe. I've opted for the fluval m series since then, which is working fine so far...


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I have two heaters for my tank, and would suggest anyone to do the same. It offers the safety if one fails then the other is still available to assist to keep the temp as steady as possible.


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

My inline 300w hydor keeps the water temp steady at 81F in my 125g.


----------

